# What is Secret Plan X and what does it mean for Pathfinder fans?



## lmpjr007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Pathfinder fans what do Louis Porter Jr of LPJ Design, Jeremy Smith of Dreamscarred Press, Jason Eric Nelson of Legendary Games, Owen Stephens of Super Genius Games, Scott Gable of Zombie Sky Press, Brian Berg of Total Party Kill Games, Bret Boyd of Tricky Owlbear, Clinton Boomer, Creighton Broadhurst of Raging Swan, Jason Stoffa of Little Red Goblin Games, Jaye Sonia of Storm Bunny, John Wick of Wicked Fantasy, Larry Wilhelm, Scott Gladstein of 0one Games, Sean K. Reynolds, Steven Russell of Rite Publishing and Black Star Studios have to do with Secret Plan X?

Guess you will find out this week.


----------



## darjr (Sep 16, 2013)

It looks like a coalition of 3rd party game designers putting together a monster book.

[video=youtube_share;fpef5dArZwk]http://youtu.be/fpef5dArZwk[/video]


----------

